

First Clojure conference - lukev
http://first.clojure-conj.org/

======
MrBlueSky
It's too bad it's so much to attend $200 sounds unreasonable to me.

------
raju
This is very exciting. I am hoping to attend (Hopefully the pricing fits
within my reach).

Maybe we can have a HN Users meet in Durham? They have already listed some
HN'ers like stuarthalloway, fogus, technomancy, lukev, liebke - Perhaps a "Ask
HN" is in order when they finally announce details?

------
zaph0d
Woohoo! But wait, being a startup guy in a third-world country doesn't help.
Back to programming...

------
zachbeane
You can get quite a Lisp fix that week by going to the International Lisp
Conference from the 19th to the 21st and the Clojure conference on the 22nd
and 23rd. Book your Reno -> RDU flights today!

~~~
fogus
In addition, the Strange Loop conference from Oct 14-15
(<http://strangeloop2010.com>) is an unofficial 1st Clojure.

------
t_crayford
I'm interested in doing a talk/show on my clojure refactoring mode (for
emacs). Is the speaker list already finalized?

~~~
gphil
This sounds cool--is it available for use now?

~~~
t_crayford
<http://github.com/tcrayford/clojure-refactoring>

------
fogus
Here I was trying to build excitement for this all morning and BLAMO -- HN
steals my thunder. ;-)

~~~
francoisdevlin
Will the book be ready for the conference?

~~~
fogus
It'll be ready, but in print is another story unfortunately.

~~~
francoisdevlin
So no signed copies :(

~~~
technomancy
Well, no signed physical copies at least. Who's to say what they'll be doing
with their GPG keys?

------
samratjp
I do hope there will be some Justin.tv feeds for those of us stuck @home? Man,
I wish I had an anybot now so I can ship it to these conferences and attend it
from my laptop.

~~~
nkassis
That's the best anybot use case I've seen. Conference attendee bot. GENIUS!

~~~
zacharypinter
Agreed. It'd be awesome if conferences started selling anybot tickets.

~~~
samratjp
You know, now that I think about it, this reminds me of Arrested Development
when George Sr. rents a guy with a video cam on his head and a com to make him
go places and do stuff.

~~~
zacharypinter
I think it'd be hard to have your own anybot that you ship out (setting up
wifi and all). However, if conference organizers provided it as an alternative
ticket, and if wifi held up, I think it could really revolutionize things.

